# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  Xanax,Prozac i sl.u trudnoci

## Teica

Ima li netko iskustva s uzimanjem anksiolitika, antidepresiva i sl.u trudnoci (osim Normabela koji,cini se,ide vec ko po defaultu)?
Preciznije,uzima li netko nesto od tih lijekova sada, tijekom trudnoce,ili ih je koristio u prethodnoj trudnoci/trudnocama?
Jako me zanimaju iskustva ako netko ima i molila bih i bila jako zahvalna da ih podijeli samnom!
Jos jedna stvar koja mi je dragocjena:ako je netko imao iskustva ili ima informaciju:postoji li psihijatar (na uputnicu ili privatno,bez obzira),koji se bavi vise,(uvjetno receno kojem su uza specijalnost psih.poremecaji u trudnica) s trudnicama i ima suradnju s ginekologom?
Na internetu sam citala dosta,mozda malo i previse o tome,i stekla dojam da je takav timski rad normalan,naravno vazan.Mozda sam stekla krivi dojam da se, ako je stvarna potreba,naravno! antidepresivi i sl.lakse prepisuju vani nego kod nas.
Unaprijed od srca zahvaljujem na svakoj informacij o takvom iskustvu,informaciji o psihijatru i ginekol.koji tako suradjuju! 
U Zagrebu sam, ali ako takav tim strucnjaka postoji i radi u nekom dr.gradu,molim za informaciju isto!
Puno hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

meni je doktorica propisala xanax kad me opljačkao narkoman, pa sam bila u šoku.

popila sam jedan u 21h, u 21.30 sam DOSLOVNO pala na krevet. probudila sam se u 9.00h slijedeći dan, mamurna kao da sam cijelu noć lokala. 

u trudnoći sam dobila apaurine - i postala agresivna   :Laughing:  . naravno da sam ih prestala piti (i jedne i druge).

----------


## tanja_b

Nemam vlastita iskustva, ali s obzirom na mehanizme djelovanja antidepresiva, a pogotovo anksiolitika (kamo spada xanax), osobno nikad ne bih uzimala takav lijek u trudnoći.
Naravno, to je moje mišljenje, a ne znam u kakvoj se specifičnoj situaciji nalaziš i koliko ti je uzimanje lijekova važno. Trebalo bi vidjeti s liječnikom (na žalost, ne mogu ti preporučiti konkretnu osobu).

----------


## Teica

> Nemam vlastita iskustva, ali s obzirom na mehanizme djelovanja antidepresiva, a pogotovo anksiolitika (kamo spada xanax), osobno nikad ne bih uzimala takav lijek u trudnoći.
> Naravno, to je moje mišljenje, a ne znam u kakvoj se specifičnoj situaciji nalaziš i koliko ti je uzimanje lijekova važno. Trebalo bi vidjeti s liječnikom (na žalost, ne mogu ti preporučiti konkretnu osobu).


Hvala puno na odgovoru! Nazalost, ja moram uzimati Xanax (panicni poremecaj itd).Al eto Bog mi je nekako tako dao da prva 3 mjeseca u trudnoci nisam nista uzimala od ovih psihijatr.lijekova,dala sam sve od sebe, al stvarno!,i isla na jednu vrstu alternativne terapije i uzimala homeopatske lijekove (koji su potpuno bezopasni) ali nije mi,nazalost pomoglo.Napadaji panike i depresivnost,al pogotovo napadaji panike (ne daj Boze nikome!!!) su postali neizdrzivi.Tako sam dobila Xanax. 
Prozac sam uzimala 4 godine i prestala prije no sto sam zatrudnila.U najboljoj namjeri.Mislila sam da je sad samnom sve u redu, da se stanje sasvim stabiliziralo.Nazalost,izgleda da je to nekako trajalo, ta stabilnost, dok je god organizam trosio i bio na zalihama lijeka (ode iz krvi al pretpostav.da se u masnom tkivu i sl.nalazi jos puno duze).
Ne bi htjela nikog opterecivati s tim svojim problemima, bolje da ne znate nista o tome i od srca Vam zelim da nikad ni ne saznate! 
Ako je netko ipak prosao ili prolazi trudnocu pracenu takvim ili sl.psih.problemima,jako puno bi mi znacilo da se "cujemo" (Forum)!
Puno hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## Bubica

Je si li probala kada sa psihoterapijom? Jedan iskusni psiholog npr. kognitivno-bihevioralne orijentacije bi ti sigurno mogao pomoci, psihijatar bi, naravno, odlucivao o lijekovima, ali mozda bi se psihoterapijom i potreba za lijekovima smanjila. 

Za suradnju između ginekologa i psihijatra ne znam ali nema razloga da ti sama ne pokusas uspostaviti suradnju između svojeg ginekologa i psihijatra. Nisam sigurna sto od te suradnje ocekujes ali mozes jednome ili drugome objasniti koliko i zasto ti je to vazno i da bi htjela da njih dvoje stupe u kontak i surađuju u tvom lijecenju.

----------


## Cookie

nazalost ne mogu ti preporuciti konkretnu osobu, ali moj savjet ti je da postavis pitanje na sajtu od poliklinike harni (www.poliklinika-harni.hr). tamo imas forum na kojem ti na pitanja odgovaraju doktorice, a sjecam se da sam vidjela da je jednom netko trazio psihologa/ psihijatra - doduse vezano uz postporodjajnu depresiju - i da su mu napisali konkretno ime, prezime i broj telefona. eto, pa probaj tamo postavit pitanje ili potrazi taj topic ako ti se da. sretno i drz se!

----------


## Teica

> Je si li probala kada sa psihoterapijom? Jedan iskusni psiholog npr. kognitivno-bihevioralne orijentacije bi ti sigurno mogao pomoci, psihijatar bi, naravno, odlucivao o lijekovima, ali mozda bi se psihoterapijom i potreba za lijekovima smanjila. 
> 
> Za suradnju između ginekologa i psihijatra ne znam ali nema razloga da ti sama ne pokusas uspostaviti suradnju između svojeg ginekologa i psihijatra. Nisam sigurna sto od te suradnje ocekujes ali mozes jednome ili drugome objasniti koliko i zasto ti je to vazno i da bi htjela da njih dvoje stupe u kontak i surađuju u tvom lijecenju.


Jesam, ja sam koliko na lijekovima toliko bila i na psihoterapiji, tj.malo manje na terapiji jer se u pocetku (to je bilo prije otprilike 4 god.,samnom nije mogla radit terapija jer sam kako je psihijatar rekao bila"totalno raserafljena", to je ono kaj mi laici zovemo "slom zivaca"). Ponavljam i ponavljat cu dok sam ziva:NE DAJ BOZE NIKOME! 
Radila sam 2-3 mj.terapiju s psihologicom, ali ocito nije islo dobro,sto ona pretpostavljam nije kuzila.Ili je mislila da imam jos"unutrasnjih zaliha"da to odradim.Kad je vidjela da dalje ne ide,sama je predlozila da idem na medikamentoznu terapiju. (ona je radila transakcionu analizu-TA)
Ne znam nikog konkretno tko radi kognitivno-bihevioralni tip terapije,ali HVALA-pitat cu!
Sto se tice suradnje ginekol.i psihijatra,meni bi to bilo normalno- da znaju koje lijekove pacijentica trosi, u kakvom je psihofiz.stanju, a isto tako (citala na Internetu),zna se kakve bi bebica mogla imati poteskoce odmah po porodu i sljedecih tjedan dana itd.
Javit cu kako ide moja "potraga" tj.lijecenje!
HVALA!
 :Heart:

----------


## Teica

> nazalost ne mogu ti preporuciti konkretnu osobu, ali moj savjet ti je da postavis pitanje na sajtu od poliklinike harni (www.poliklinika-harni.hr). tamo imas forum na kojem ti na pitanja odgovaraju doktorice, a sjecam se da sam vidjela da je jednom netko trazio psihologa/ psihijatra - doduse vezano uz postporodjajnu depresiju - i da su mu napisali konkretno ime, prezime i broj telefona. eto, pa probaj tamo postavit pitanje ili potrazi taj topic ako ti se da. sretno i drz se!


Hvala na savjetu,idem vidjeti na njihovu stranicu!  :Heart:

----------


## Ineska

draga Teice, ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje vezano za xanax ali ZNAM šta su napadaji panike i koliko ih se teško riješiti i zato ti šaljem puno vibri, zagrljaja i poljubaca!   :Love:

----------


## Teica

> draga Teice, ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje vezano za xanax ali ZNAM šta su napadaji panike i koliko ih se teško riješiti i zato ti šaljem puno vibri, zagrljaja i poljubaca!


Joj, HVALA PUNO na razumijevanju i tako velikoj podrsci!!!
Nije bas uobicajeno da ljudi znaju ili mogu shvatiti napadaje panike ako nisu sami "u tome" ili su lijecnici.Ne osudjujem ja nikoga-nije to bas tako lako za shvatit - na kraju krajeva,ne mogu reci ni da bi ja razumjela sto je i kako je to tocno da nisam"u tome",uf,nazalost.
Da li si ti imala bas dijagnozu panicnog poremecaja (panic disorder,kako to pise na stranim Internet stranicama)? Ako jesi, kako si to izlijecila?
To me JAKO zanima!
HVALA NA TOPLINI I PODRSCI JOS JEDNOM!  :Heart:

----------


## ELLISA

i ja se nosim s napadima panike ,a xanax sam bacila imaš pp

----------


## Ineska

> Ineska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> draga Teice, ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje vezano za xanax ali ZNAM šta su napadaji panike i koliko ih se teško riješiti i zato ti šaljem puno vibri, zagrljaja i poljubaca!  
> 
> 
> Joj, HVALA PUNO na razumijevanju i tako velikoj podrsci!!!
> Nije bas uobicajeno da ljudi znaju ili mogu shvatiti napadaje panike ako nisu sami "u tome" ili su lijecnici.Ne osudjujem ja nikoga-nije to bas tako lako za shvatit - na kraju krajeva,ne mogu reci ni da bi ja razumjela sto je i kako je to tocno da nisam"u tome",uf,nazalost.
> Da li si ti imala bas dijagnozu panicnog poremecaja (panic disorder,kako to pise na stranim Internet stranicama)? Ako jesi, kako si to izlijecila?
> ...


Teice poslala sam ti pp!   :Love:

----------


## vanjica24

Teice drzim ti fige...i ja sam prosla paniku i isto kazem ne daj Boze nikome. Upravo iz tog razloga ja nikak da ostanem trudna drugi put... sve me strah kaj cu ako me opet prime napadji panike a koliko su meni rekli xanax je zabranjen u trudnoci...jedino normabel dolazi u obzir. Sad vec dvije godine ne pijem nista ali velim strah me sta ako mi se vrati bas u vrijeme trudnoce  :Sad:

----------


## nela

Znam što su panični napadaji, a znam i  za mamu koja je  nedavno rodila savršenu curicu - kroz cijelu trudnoću pila je helex,  u dogovoru s liječnikom, naravno.

----------


## Irena001

> Znam što su panični napadaji, a znam i  za mamu koja je  nedavno rodila savršenu curicu - kroz cijelu trudnoću pila je helex,  u dogovoru s liječnikom, naravno.


I ja  :Crying or Very sad:  Ja imam ankciozne napadaje.Pila sam Helex 0,25x2 od početka trudnoće.
Hvala bogu sve je ok :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam `zdrava osoba` koja ide na psihoterapiju već više od godinu dana. Ne znam što su napadi panike, ali znam da nijedna ´normalnost´ i ´zdravost´ ne znači i sretan život. Duboko vjerujem kako je u zdravom duhu zdavo tijelo. A `fizički` bolesnih ljudi koliko želiš, praktički svi. Šaljem ti puno ohrabrenja da se ne prestaneš tražiti i prepustiš farmakologiji. Možda ti se sada tako ne čini, ali u svakom se čovjeku krije ogromna snaga i ljubav za svakog čovjeka. Nisam mistik. Moguće je pobijediti sve strahove. Neću ti savjetovati kako točno, jer ja to ne znam za tebe. A tvoja će buduća beba biti tvoj najbolji učitelj.
Pošalji mi p.p. ako ti treba štogod.

----------


## Teica

> nela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znam što su panični napadaji, a znam i  za mamu koja je  nedavno rodila savršenu curicu - kroz cijelu trudnoću pila je helex,  u dogovoru s liječnikom, naravno.
> 
> 
> I ja  Ja imam ankciozne napadaje.Pila sam Helex 0,25x2 od početka trudnoće.
> Hvala bogu sve je ok :D


Bok,Teica je!
Super da je sve OK bez obzira na Helex! (Xanas i Helex,to je isti sastav,dr.proizvodjac)
Daj mi,molim te,reci kako je bilo NAKON PORODA?Jesi nastavila piti lijek?Ako jesi kad?Odmah za vrijeme boravka u rodilistu ili poslije?Ili mozda uopce vise ne?
I jos vazno:jesu doktori tj.doktor na porodu znao da si uzimala Helex tijekom trudnoce?
Jako sam ti zahvalna na odgovorima!Unaprijed hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## ELLISA

teica drži se i naprijed :D

----------


## Mirta30

teica   :Love:

----------


## Teica

HVALA NA PODRSCI!!!
PUNO,PUNO HVALA  :Love:

----------


## ELLISA

Teica naprijed glavu imaš pp

----------


## ana PK

Do trenutka kada sam saznala da sam trudna, svakodnevno sam pila Seroxat, Helex i Moditen. Kada sam rekla psihijatrici da sam trudna (idem na terapiju već četvrtu godinu) rekla mi je da prestanem sa svim ljekovima (barem u prvom tromjesjećju) i pijem 15mg Normabala dnevno. Naravno, strahovi, panike i depresije se pojavljuju, ali imam osjećaj da mi je beba dar da sve to prebolim. Sve koje se nalaze u istoj poziciji potpuno razumijem i šaljem i svoju podršku.

----------


## ELLISA

tea kak si danas

----------


## mamin lavić

Teica imaš pp   :Smile:

----------


## sreca

Ja te u potpunosti razumijem.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Imaš pp  :Love:

----------


## Teica

> Ja te u potpunosti razumijem.  
> Imaš pp


Ej,Sreca,imas pp  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Majuška

.. i još gori, jer mi se panika nakon dvije godine počela javljati sad kad sam ostala trudna (5 tjedana) i sada imam osjećaj da ja to sve skupa ne mogu i da je najbolje da prekinem trudnoću, a onda opet ne mogu, ne bi si nikada oprostila i zanima me kako će izgledati i hoće li biti curica.....

Help i javi ako si našla nekog dobrog terapeuta
Hvala!
M

----------


## sibell

Teica* znam tocno sto znaci imati takve napadaje i bez obzira ja bih se prikljucila curama koje su protiv uzimanja lijekova kao xanax u trudnoci. Obzirom da sam ga iz istih razloga koristila, znam sta taj lijek je.

Inace kod takvih je lijekova jako bitna informacija u kojim kolicinama iz uzimas, mada ponavljam da ih ja u trudnoci ne bih uzimala. Naime xanax spada u benzodiazepine nakon kojih covjek (nekad vec u kratkom vremenu) postane ovisan o njima. 

Evo jedan interesantan dio knjige "pozitivno neustrasivi" 

"Benzodiazepini djeluju na mozak i proizvode ovisnost u relativno kratkom vremenu (cetiri do sest tjedana) ako se redovito uzimaju. Ako naglo prestanete uzimati ova sredstva za umirenje, osjecate tesku anksioznost, napetost, panicne napade, mucninu, drhtanje, pojacan rad srca, znojenje i poteskoce u spavanju, no to je samo dio problema...Buduci da postoje lijecnici koji jos uvijek nisu upoznati s cinjenicom da ove simptome uzrokuju kemijske promjene sto ih izaziva odvikvanje, oni prepisuju dodatne sredstva za umirenje ili anti-depresive, cime se zlokobni krug ponovno aktivira".

Ne zelim plasiti nego reci da se dobro savjetujes u trudnoci sto uzimati od takvih lijekova.. Ja sam se lijecila drugacijim metodama i uspjela. Znaci da je moguce...

  drz' se*

----------


## sibell

sorry otislo sve boltano   :Embarassed:

----------


## sorciere

teica je vjerojatno već rodila   :Grin:  .

----------


## sibell

*sorciere*   :Laughing:   vidi stvarno datuma... ajde valjda je bilo sve ok

sta ces, plavusa  :Embarassed:

----------


## gejsha

pa dobro .. mozda ima netko novih slicnih problema   :Grin:

----------


## Majuška

Izgleda da nema puno žena ovakvih problema..?

Ja trenutno pijem Normabel prema potrebi, što u prijevodu znaći samo navečer 2x2 mg. Naime, po danu je sve ok...mada mi posao jaako teško pada od umora i nervoze i onda dođem doma oko 6, pojedem nešto i doslovce sam u komi... prisilim se na šetnju unatoč stalnoj mučnini a onda negdje oko pola devet navečer mi (ne svaki dan, ali) počne bit onak, frka i tjeskoba  :Sad:   :/ ... Prije trudnoće sam pila Seroxat dvije godine u malim količinama (pola tablete dnevno) i to mi je očito davalo određenu sigurnost. Sad kad sam prestala, vjerojatno sam i prošla kroz mini krizu odvikavanja. 
By the way, zašto se Lexaurin ne može piti u trudnmoći, zna li netko? Meni je 1,5 mg Lexića bio kao 5 mg ovog Normabela koji me samo bedira...

Oh, nadam se da će proći, tek sam u 8. tjednu...

----------


## bjuma

Ciao,

ovako, ja sam imala strashne probleme sa napadima panike prije dvije godine. nisam smjela izlaziti, putovati, ili ostajati sama u kuci iz straha da mi se ne desi nesto. tako da 6znam koliko to moze biti tesko i kako se cini gotovo nemogucim boriti se protiv toga. medjutim, ja sam odlucila da cu stati u kraj tome. nikad nisam koristila lijekove, jer se uzasavam toga. svaki put kada bih zavrsila u hitnoj zbog toga, u trenutku kada bi mi krenuli dati apaurin, ja bih pobjegla. kodpsihijatara nisam isla iz prostog razloga, jer sam znala da mi ne ginu lijekovi. otisla sam kod psihologinje, koaj je jedna divna zina i koja je radila intenzivno sa mnom nekih pola godine na vjezbama opustanja, disanja i preuzimanja kontrole. i- sada sam ok. naravno, osjetim kada "krene", ali istog trenutka pocinjem s dislociranjem misli i vjezbama disanja. i prodje me. zaista, ali zaista je sve u glavi. i zato bih ti savjetovakla, ako ikako mozes da pokusas naci nekoga kome vjerujes i pustiti ga/ ju da te vodi, jer mislim da ti lijekovi vise odmazu nego sto pomazu. ali, naravno, ne moram biti u pravu.  
i ako postoji ikakav nacin da ti pomognem, molim te, slobodno me pitaj. rado cu ti pomoci. jer, zaista znam kakv je osjecaj nemati kontrolu.

----------


## Teica

Kako mi je bilo i što sam prošla,to najbolje znamo dragi Bog i ja.
I ponavljam i uvijek ću:Ne dao Bog nikome!
*Majuška*,poslat ću ti pp! I oprosti,nisam vidjela tvoj post.Odgovorila bih odmah!  :Smile:  
Dala sam sve od sebe,ali kad više nisam mogla,u Centru za krizna stanja su mi prepisali terapiju lijekovima.
Naravno da lijekovi nisu bezopasni,da čak mogu štetiti,ali ja sam morala.Jer bebici je štetilo i moje stanje,smatram,puno više.Nisam mogla jest,izaći iz kuće...ma užas
Moj mali miš,velika djevojka od 8 i pol mjeseci,rođena je živa i zdrava čak i Apgar 10/10.
Moji problemi bi se mogli svrstati u kompleksni posttraumatski poremećaj,tako je doktor rekao,jer sam jako traumatizirana.Godinama sam sve držala pod kontrolom,a kad je puklo-rasula sam se skroz.
Sad je puno bolje i terapeut mi je odličan.
Malena voli kompj.i tastaturu pa pišemo zajedno  :Smile:  
Šaljem VELIKO   :Heart:  svima koji imaju takvih i sLl.problema i ZNAJTE DA ĆE VAM SIGURNO BITI BOLJE!!!

----------


## mozarela

ja se s tim problemom nosim već godinama...

u ovoj trudnoći sam do drugog tjedna(od začeća) iz neznanja uzimala svoju redovnu terapiju a to su citalon(antidepresiv) i normabel! čim sam saznala da sam trudna prestala sam to uzimati ali i dalje me je srah da to neće imati kakvog utjecaja! :? 

sada pijem normabel po potrebi(isto zbog anksioznih stanja) i trudim ga se piti što manje!

----------


## filip

pozdrav svima.....ja se "tucem"s panikom isto jedno 5 godina ali ide nekako.....pijem redovito zoloft a xanax samo po potrebi ali jako jako rijetko...htjela bih ponovno ostati trudna ,ali me isto frka svega toga.....mozda ne napadaja panike koliko samog poroda ,trudnoce i svega ,jer bi mi bila velika razlika medu klincima.....=9god.=  vec svi ocekuju da ostanem trudna nakon toliko vremena.....ah neznam....TEICA GLAVU GORE ....

----------


## Majuška

Bilo bi jako dobro kada bi sve nekako udružile svoja iskustva i podijelile sa ostalima načine na koje smo prošle (ili još prolazimo) kroz psihičke probleme. Zna li netko dobru radionicu za opuštanje, meditaciju...ili dobrog terapeuta koji ne "čačka" po bolnim mjestima sada kada smo u ovom stanju nego tko bi nas vodio prema porođaju bez panike...

CURE, JAVITE SE I NE ZAPUŠTAJTE OVAJ TOPIC. Najgora je za izolacija u koju tako lako upadnemo!

Svima velika pusa i puno dobrih želja!

Majuška

----------


## lavache

eh... 
ja sam imala (i još povremeno imam) napadaje panike od prije cca. 8 godina.
samo sam jednom bila kod psihijatra i to kod prvog napada panike i u životu nikada nisam pila nikakav lijek.

ne želim zvučati kao da osuđujem, ali napadi panike ne nestaju lijekovima, oni samo pomažu da se ''živi'' bez da se dotakne problematika, tj. uzrok samih napadaja.

pošto smo nedavno izgubili bebu, imala sam feeling da ću poluditi. ne samo zbog missed ab-a nego i zbog te neke cjelokupne situacije. napadi panike su se počeli lagano vraćati, pa sam prvi puta u životu molila jednu zaista dobru liječnicu, poznanicu, da mi preporuči nekog psihijatra.
čak mi je i ona rekla da budem oprezna jer kod nas psihijatrija funkcionira po principu eto ti tri vrste terapije i bok i da bi mi više (što sam i sama osjećala) značio dobar razgovor...


molim vas, nemojte me krivo shvatiti ali mislim da se problem ne može riješiti ako ga ne pokušate preživjeti, tj. ako ga skrivate iza raznih terapija samo zato što je psihoterapeutu tako jednostavnije. vrlo dobro znam što je pakao napadaja panike, no samo proživljavajući ih uspjela sam točno shvatiti koji je uzrok kao i naći način da se tim napadima odhrvam. i kada pogledam kako živim danas, a kako sam živjela tada - razlika je enormna. vozim sama, hodam gradom sama, mogu biti sama kod kuće, itd. a sve bez xanaxa, normabela ili bilo čega drugoga.
sve snagom vlastitog uma, seciranjem vlastite psihe, razgovorom i većom ili manjom podrškom okoline...

a - vjerujte mi - ako to mogu ja, onda definitivno možete i vi...

----------


## Majuška

sve to stoji što si ti Lavache napisala ali vjerojatno i postoje različiti intenziteti napadaja panike. Ako recimo nekom srce skoro stane i počne gotovo povraćati mislim da mu nema druge nego se usedirati! Lagano znojenje dlanova i ubrzano disanje ovdje zapravo ni ne spominjem zato jer to još nije situacija u kojoj jako štetiš bebi.

Mislim da je najgore (sada u trudnoći) pustiti tijelo da se grči pod adrenalinom satima bez medikamenata jer to sigurno šteti plodu. To je ono što ovdje nijedna od nas ne želi čuti, ali tako je. 

Htjela bih razviti ovu temu u smislu javljanja žena koje su na neki način skinule te "crne sunčane naočale" uz pomoć nečega što nam mogu preporučiti : knjige, radionice, terapeuti, grupne terapije, dobar film ili BILO ŠTO što je nekome olakšalo ove probleme u trudnoći 

Hvala i keep us posted

----------


## Teica

> sve to stoji što si ti Lavache napisala ali vjerojatno i postoje različiti intenziteti napadaja panike. Ako recimo nekom srce skoro stane i počne gotovo povraćati mislim da mu nema druge nego se usedirati! Lagano znojenje dlanova i ubrzano disanje ovdje zapravo ni ne spominjem zato jer to još nije situacija u kojoj jako štetiš bebi.
> 
> Mislim da je najgore (sada u trudnoći) pustiti tijelo da se grči pod adrenalinom satima bez medikamenata jer to sigurno šteti plodu. To je ono što ovdje nijedna od nas ne želi čuti, ali tako je. 
> 
> Htjela bih razviti ovu temu u smislu javljanja žena koje su na neki način skinule te "crne sunčane naočale" uz pomoć nečega što nam mogu preporučiti : knjige, radionice, terapeuti, grupne terapije, dobar film ili BILO ŠTO što je nekome olakšalo ove probleme u trudnoći 
> 
> Hvala i keep us posted


Tako je bilo samnom (nažalost). Dobila sam lijekove jer je liječnik vidio i čuo da je stanje takvo da VIŠE ŠTETI  nego lijekovi. A dala sam stvarno sve od sebe,i bila na nekim tzv.alternativnim terapijama itd. Curke, JAKO ŽELIM POMOĆI ali se,priznajem,ne želim prisjećati toga. Još uvijek mi je to preteško.
Naša djevojčica je veselo biće, pravi BOŽJI DAR  :Saint:  
(Moj brat kaže da je nevjerojatno smirena a cijelo vrijeme uz mene tak nervoznu. )
*Majuška*,oprosti kaj ti nisam poslala pp. Opraštaš? :? 
Ako hoćeš preporuku za terapeuta,daj mi pošalji pp,pa ti odgovorim. Da sad tu ne radim reklamu, mislim da to nije dozvoljeno po forumskim pravilima.
Curke,  jel tak da znamo: NIKAKO NISMO SAME  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## mozarela

> sve to stoji što si ti Lavache napisala ali vjerojatno i postoje različiti intenziteti napadaja panike. Ako recimo nekom srce skoro stane i počne gotovo povraćati mislim da mu nema druge nego se usedirati! Lagano znojenje dlanova i ubrzano disanje ovdje zapravo ni ne spominjem zato jer to još nije situacija u kojoj jako štetiš bebi.
> 
> Mislim da je najgore (sada u trudnoći) pustiti tijelo da se grči pod adrenalinom satima bez medikamenata jer to sigurno šteti plodu. To je ono što ovdje nijedna od nas ne želi čuti, ali tako je. 
> 
> Htjela bih razviti ovu temu u smislu javljanja žena koje su na neki način skinule te "crne sunčane naočale" uz pomoć nečega što nam mogu preporučiti : knjige, radionice, terapeuti, grupne terapije, dobar film ili BILO ŠTO što je nekome olakšalo ove probleme u trudnoći 
> 
> Hvala i keep us posted




kako da kažem... godinama sam to prolazila s jako izraženim simptomima anks-depr poremećaja i bila sam na citalonu kada sam sad ostala trudna(nadam se bez posljedica) ali sam naravno odmah po spoznaji prestala uzimati...

trenutno imam samo povremeno napadaje panike zbog čega uzimam normabel ali sve ostalo je jednostavno nestalo s trudnoćom! zbog čega i kako ne znam ali sam presretna zbog toga i samo se nadam da će to trajati do kraja trudnoće!

----------


## ciklorimer

još jedna trudnica...
19-ta nedelja i zbog napada panike i anksioznosti od početka na terapiji ksalolom 3x0.25mg.
samo da podignem temu, pa ako ste tu...
pozdrav!

----------


## bebano

Ciklorimer, evo javlja se jedna anksiozna trudnica. Ima nas podosta, na zalost.
Ja sam 15 tj i na srecu ne pijem nista, jer je kod mene, cini mi se, neki blazi oblik. Ali anksioznost mi se desi s vremena na vrijeme i jaaaako je ruzno.
Samo da se prijavim da sam tu, a sada ce i ostale, sigurna sam   :Smile:  .

----------


## Irena001

> Irena001 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  nela prvotno napisa
> ...


Eh, dok ja vidim pitanje  :Grin:   :Embarassed:  
Ja sam odmah rekla u rodilištu da koristim helex i dopušteno mi ih je koristit i dok dojim.
Ni jedan ginić a ni pedijatar mi nije zabranio upotrebu istih

----------


## ciklorimer

pozdrav Irena001,
ja sam prepuna briga i strahova za bebicu,
double i triple su bili ok., sutra imamo ekspertski UZ (4D), nadamo se najboljem,
moj dr. smatra da je sve u redu sa bebom, da je bolje da pijem lek, ipak budim se noću i razmišljam šta to sve može da se desi bebi od ksalola,
Od momenta kada sam otkrila trudnoću samoinicijativno pijem samo 1x0.25mg i samim tim više vremena provodim u kući...i razmišljam...
Šta su tebi dr. rekli o ksalolu u trudnoći, pretpostavljam da je bila uobičajena saradnja ginekolog-psihijatar, jesi li radila neke testove tokom trudnoće, jesi li puno brinula...?
pozdravljam te!

----------


## ciklorimer

e da, zaboravih da te pitam:
jesi  li pila helex kroz celu trudnoću?

----------


## anitalu

Ne znam jeste li pokušali s kognitivno bihevioralnom terapijom? U svakom slučaju nekom tko pati od anksioznih tegoba ja bih to savjetovala obzirom da je ista pokazala dobre rezultate u tom području.

----------


## filip

> Teica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Irena001 prvotno napisa
> ...




mene isto zanima kaj kad rodimo...znam da se ne preporucuje piti nista od tableta dok se doji.......ne bih htjela nedojiti zbog glupih tableta...

----------


## Irena001

odmah na početku trudnoće (prve)sam rekla ginekologu da imam anksiozni poremećaj i da mi je terapija 2x0,25.
Dva ginekologa su mi rekla da to slobodno mogu pit jer je jako sličan sastav kao i kod normabela koji se svejedno pripisuje u trudnoći zbog B.H kontrakcija, samo što je Helex puno kvalitetniji od normabela.
Samoincijativno sam smanjila na 1x0,25
Kada sam rodila Manuellu- prvo što sam pitala pedijatricu (u riječkoj bolnici)dali smijem dojiti jer pijem Helex na što je ona rekla da nema problema i da ostanem na 1x0,25
Nakon što je Ellica napunila 7 mjeseci i prestala dojit počela sam piti tekući prozak (pol žličice dnevno) ali kad sam drugi puta ostala trudna- stala sam sa njim i ostala na pol tablete helexa od 0,25 i opet mi je više ginekologa reklo da to ne šteti plodu, te da nastavim terapiju.
I eto - i Helenica se rodila i ja sam i dalje na pol tablete od 0,25 helexa a obje su cure žive, zdrave i savršene
 :Love:  
Ali da napomenem- to je moje iskustvo te ja vam ne dajem savjet - pite tablete nego ipak porazgovarajte sa svojim ginekolozima.
I ja sam pitala, raspitivala se i ipak porazgovarala sa svojim doktorima
 :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

teice  :Kiss:  draga hvala ti na lijepim željama!

----------


## mala panicarka

cure moje,jel mi zna neka od vas reci ili ima to iskustvo da je boljela glava 2-3mj,mene stalno,podnosljivo je,nije za tabletu al me nervira za popi...dit.bol je s desne strane u jednoj tocki gore na mozgu kao da neko pika iglom,ne znam,dal moze takva bol biti od anksioznosti i dugotrajne nervoze ili sto?tlak je normalan i da odem kod dok.samo ce mi dati paracetamol i dodji poslije poroda,ne moze mi snimati,al jako se bojim da nije nesto ozbiljno,samo bi mi jos to trebalo,ne mogu se opustiti kad me to stalno kljuca,ufff,uvijek nesto!!!

----------


## Blekonja

mene je u ovoj trudnoći puno više boljela glava, nego u prvoj. doduše to su bile glavobolje u onom periodu kad kažu da se povećava protok krvi, zbog bebinog krvotoka tako nešto  :Undecided:

----------


## allie.rock

> Ma cure, bilo je grozno. Ali ako Vam nešto znaci, nakon trudnoće je sve postalo dobro. Dijete je super, ja super i bez liječenja. Jednostavno drugo stanje, navodno su u trudnoći ceste ovakve stvari, ali ljudi ne pričaju o tome jer smo primitivci! Ja sam upoznala divnih ljudi i zena s istim problemom i UVIJEK je završilo dobro. Žene koje se liječe od neke psihoze nastavljaju normalno sa terapijom i nakon poroda, a kod ovakvih blažih neurotskih poremećaja trudnoća ju pogorša, ali na kraju izliječi!!!!! Puse svima i nemojte se bojati. Strah je prvi inicijator svega sto dolazi poslije. Life is one big fight)€


 hvala ti na podršci,stvarno divim se tebi i tvojoj hrabrosti! Zelim ti od srca sve najbolje tebi i bebici !  :Kiss:  <3

----------


## allie.rock

> Cure, pročitala sam nekoliko stranica unazad i želim vas jako zagrliti  i od srca zaželiti da svi strahovi, tjeskobe, panike budu iza vas što prije.
> 
> Ja sam hvala Bogu izdržala trudnoću bez antidepr. no imam drugačiji poremećaj (OKP), tokom trudnoće nije bilo lako ali nakon poroda bi se sve pogoršalo, užasno. 
> Već skoro 2,5 godine sam na lijekovima i dojim svog malenog još uvijek. Dobila sam zeleno svijetlo od nekoliko liječnika, isto me strah da to ne ostavi nekakvu posljedicu na njega, molim Boga da on bude dobro, no to je put kojim smo odlučili ići. 
> Eto da vas malo utješim da je moguće dojiti i nakon trudnoće pod terapijom
> Sretno drage hrabre žene. Zaista tko nije imao psihičkih problema ne može ni zamisliti kako je to


i mene je vec sad strah kako cu dojiti pod terapijom,ali kako vidim i cujem ima nas mnogo,i sve bude u redu! Tjesim se da ce mi vec u u bolnici,po porodu objasniti sto mogu,tj.što smijem,jer ova anxioz.je mucenje!  :Sad:  super je sto tu mozemo o tome pricati,uveliko mi pomaze i smiri me kad vidim da nisam jedina,a ja zivim u malom primitivnom mjestu,gdje se o tome ne prica,samo upire prstom > :Smile:  cure drz'mo se!  :Kiss:

----------


## kostadinka24

Cure nema vas nadam da ste svi dobro.Snovolovka mozda je u bolnici.mala panucarka,svele,elica,i naravno moja Teica kako ste? Ja sam postala agresivna i ne mogu da se sama podnjesiti.To sto ne mogu van kuci pravi me nervoznija i neznam sta da radim kako da napravim cekor napolju moram jer sam kao u zatvor evo 5 mjeseci i to pocinje da me izludjeje.Neki savet???????

----------


## allie.rock

ÓKostadinka,vjerujem da ti je mrzovoljno biti stalno u kuci,ja iskreno isto neznam kako bi to podnjela,jos to sto ne radim mi je koma,jer mi se dan vuce i onda sam sama sa svojim mislima sto je katastrofa,jer mi se vraca anksioz.:-S naljepse je kad je covjek okupiran necime,pa mu dan prodje,sad jos i ovo vrijeme nikako pa i to utjece na raspolozenje! Sad nekako pokusavam da mi vrijeme prodje,malo pospremam,kuham,odem do roditelja,prosetat..i cekam da dodje dragi s posla,al ne znam sto cu kad on ode na zimu,radit cjeli tj.kad cu ga posteno vidit samo nedjeljom! Užas,nesmijem ni razmisljati o tome. Ionako mi je dosta tesko,to što sam sada kod njega (starci su mu kad ispod) i tesko se prilagodjavam. Da sam doma,navila bih si karaoke i pjevala,vristala,ovdje jedva da i hodam 
Glasno po kuci  :Smile:  ali tjesim se da cu se nekak priviknuti,pa kad djete dodje da ce biti bolje 
Pusa svima

----------


## kostadinka24

Cure morala sam da izadjem iz kuci i uradila do 10 minuta setala sa moj pas.Morala sam da dokazem sama sebe da mogu to da nisam do taj stepen da ne mogu ja sama hodati po ulicom.Uhvatila me panika preznoila sam se javila kod jednu drugaricu skrenila sam misle i dosla kuci.Eto nisam pala sve je bilo kako i pre trudnoca.Sad malo mi je strah da ne nesto sam naskodila bebe od panika koja se desila i da ne prokrvarim.Nadam se da nisto loso nece se desiti.

----------


## Teica

*kostadinka,* bravo za izlazak iz kuće  :Very Happy:  !!!

Nećeš prokrvariti, sve će s bebicom biti OK!

----------


## Teica

*kostadinka,* bravo za izlazak iz kuće  :Very Happy:  !!!

Nećeš prokrvariti, sve će s bebicom biti OK!

----------


## allie.rock

> Cure morala sam da izadjem iz kuci i uradila do 10 minuta setala sa moj pas.Morala sam da dokazem sama sebe da mogu to da nisam do taj stepen da ne mogu ja sama hodati po ulicom.Uhvatila me panika preznoila sam se javila kod jednu drugaricu skrenila sam misle i dosla kuci.Eto nisam pala sve je bilo kako i pre trudnoca.Sad malo mi je strah da ne nesto sam naskodila bebe od panika koja se desila i da ne prokrvarim.Nadam se da nisto loso nece se desiti.


bravo! Sad sam tek skuzila zašto ne izlaziš van,zbok panike (ja sam mislila da moras mirovati)

----------


## allie.rock

Ne brini,ništa se neče loše desiti

----------


## kostadinka24

Hvala Teica i allie rock za podrsci.Ma ajde ja sa ovim panike sam 10 gdina i nista se nije desilo pa zasto da dse sada desi jedino mi je bilo strah samo da ne se nesto loso dogodi bebe.Ali nista nije bilo nadam se da tako i da ostaje a ja iskreno sam presretna.Volim vas.

----------


## allie.rock

Kostadinka,ja sam si preko int.skinula stop panic (one move)  sve je to u glavi,pa opet se toliko bojimo tih napada,ako hoces mogu ti poslati e mailom ,zanimljivo je i svatko tko boluje od panike i anksioz.se pronađe u tome.

----------


## kostadinka24

Moze allie rock poslat cu ti u inbox moj e mail

----------


## mala panicarka

kostadinka,tako je i meni al nekako se natjeram da izadjem van  a knjigu panic awey imam kod kuce,jeste ok al meni nista nije pomogla,trenutno pomogne al se sve to zaboravi i kad trebas negde ici opet sve nanovo krene.ja sam pocela pre 3 dana jos pola Zolofta jer mi taj min.od 50mg nista skoro nije pomogao a proslo je 5tj.sad opet nuspojave krenule.Ne znam koliko treba sad da prodjeluje jos ova polovina?Izgleda da ce prodjelovati kad se porodim!!!!

----------


## mala panicarka

snovolovka je garant vec mama,zelim joj srecu i na porodu i kasnije u oporavku,ja sam u 36.tj

----------


## Majuška

Bravo kostadinka!! :Klap:  :Yes:

----------


## Majuška

mala paničarka, kakve nuspojave imaš od zolofta?

----------


## allie.rock

Meni je ta knjiga panic away,pomogla da sam bar smanjila dozu na pola,prije nego sam zatrudnjela,a to je za mene bio veliki uspjeh! Eto,cure da vam se pohvalim u 21 t.t. Smo i poceli smo ritati  :Wink:  sad ga osjecam <3

----------


## mala panicarka

od Zolofta mi je muka,puno se znojim,i srce mi jako lupa isto i kao pre terapije a kad srce lupa onda se osjecam uznemireno.pa nesto cudno u glavi i tako.

----------


## kostadinka24

Gdje ste svi? Snovolovka pretpostavljam se porodila zelim sve najbolje da se raduje sad sa svoje bebe.Mala panicarka kako sit sada je tebi red.Kako je situacija otkako si zgolemila doza zolofta dali je bolje? Svele nema te.Ellica takodje.Teica ti gdje si jesi isla kod fizijatra? Ajde javite se nedostajate mi.

----------


## Snovolovka

Drage moje cure,

Tek sam sinoć kasno uspjela upasti na bolnički wi-fi i evo da se javim.

Dana 03.10.2013. u 10 do 10 ujutro, poklopile su se kazaljke i rodila se mamina najljepša princeza Sara  :Zaljubljen: 
Ima 3700g i 53cm i savršena je...ne mogu vam opisati taj osjećaj kad sam je prvi put vidjela i prvi put uzela u naručje!!!

Rodila sam na carski i još par dana sam u bolnici i onda idemo kući našem tatici...jedva čekam :Preskace uze: 

Ljubim vas sve, a javim se opet malo kasnije kad stignem  :Love:

----------


## Beti3

Čestitam ti Snovolovka! Virtualna pusa Sarici  :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

> Drage moje cure,
> 
> Tek sam sinoć kasno uspjela upasti na bolnički wi-fi i evo da se javim.
> 
> Dana 03.10.2013. u 10 do 10 ujutro, poklopile su se kazaljke i rodila se mamina najljepša princeza Sara 
> Ima 3700g i 53cm i savršena je...ne mogu vam opisati taj osjećaj kad sam je prvi put vidjela i prvi put uzela u naručje!!!
> 
> Rodila sam na carski i još par dana sam u bolnici i onda idemo kući našem tatici...jedva čekam
> 
> Ljubim vas sve, a javim se opet malo kasnije kad stignem


aaaaaaa draga moja malo ću OT ali čestitam od srca <3 guštajte!!

----------


## nanimira

> Drage moje cure,
> 
> Tek sam sinoć kasno uspjela upasti na bolnički wi-fi i evo da se javim.
> 
> Dana 03.10.2013. u 10 do 10 ujutro, poklopile su se kazaljke i rodila se mamina najljepša princeza Sara 
> Ima 3700g i 53cm i savršena je...ne mogu vam opisati taj osjećaj kad sam je prvi put vidjela i prvi put uzela u naručje!!!
> 
> Rodila sam na carski i još par dana sam u bolnici i onda idemo kući našem tatici...jedva čekam
> 
> Ljubim vas sve, a javim se opet malo kasnije kad stignem


WOOOHOOO!!! Čestitamo i mi!! Divna beba, velika cura, taman kak treba  :Smile:  Bravo i za mamu, bila si hrabra do kraja!  :Naklon:

----------


## svele

Srecno Snovolovka,ziva i zdrava bila curica. Sad se mozes opustit i uzivat. Kako ste vi cure? Ja radim,trckaram ujutru i popodne ,nervozu kontrolisem koliko toliko. Sad sam u 5.mjesecu,za 20tak dana na ekspertski ultrazvuk idem. Nedostajete mi Teica,Kostadinka,Mala Panicarka,Snovolovka,ma sve,citam vas preko telefona al se ne umijem registrovat tako :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kostadinka24

Snovolovka draga da je zdrava i ziva cerkica da budete uvek sretni i veseli.Ljubim vas

----------


## Teica

Veeeeelika čestitka na savršenoj djevojčici  :Very Happy: !

Bravo, mama Snovolovka!

----------


## kostadinka24

Cure meni danas mi je uzas tahikardija i drhtanje su.me ubili vec neznam sta cu i kako cu ocekujem da mi se nesto najgore desi savjet molim vas

----------


## Snovolovka

Hvala cure moje  :Love: 

Ja sam još u bolnici jer se kod nas nakon CR ostaje 6-7 dana i ne mogu dočekati da dođem kući sa svojom bebicom, da se mazimo i pazimo  :Taps:  Moguće da me i sutra puste jer smo i beba i ja dobro.

E, da vam ispričam kako je sve prošlo...smjestili su me u bolnicu u prošli ponedjeljak i ja sam kontala da će me već u utorak raditi. Međutim, moja se dr uopće ne pojavi taj dan. Dođe mi tek sutradan oko 3 i kaže ideš na stol u četvrtak ujutro. Tako sam vam ja provela tri dana u bolnici bezveze (s mojom fobijom od bolnica!!!). 
Padalo mi je na pamet da bježim al nisam...kako ću...moram ostat i rodit, nema mi druge. Sreća, zapala me soba u kojoj smo bile samo nas dvije trudnice pa mi je i to olakašalo boravak. Nekako sam sebi objasnila da to mora tako biti, naoružala se filmovima, serijama, knjigom i izdržala. Svako jutro su me budili u 5, bockali za nalaze, radili CTG 2 x dnevno itd...sve sam to izdržala govoreći sebi da moram radi bebe, a i gotovo je s trudnoćom i svim problemima koje mi je donijela.

U četvrtak sam došla u op.salu nervozna, ali imala sam tako divnu dr anesteziologa koja mi je bila "apaurin" tijekom poroda. Sam porod je trajao ni pola sata i doživljaj je neopisiv. Ne mogu vjerovati da sam ja sve to budna podnijela!!!
Divim se sama sebi, jer od 20 CR kolko ih je bilo u ovih 7 dana samo smo ja i još jedna cura odabrale spinalnu, a sve ostale (većinom iz straha) opću. 
Oporavak vam neću opisivati u detalje, ali evo samo ću vam reći da sam se maloprije upišala u gaće od smijeha a u sobi nas je pet "carica" koje smo u dan-dva operirane. Sve se držimo za šavove jer smijeh boli, a ujedno plačemo od smijeha  :Laughing: 
Sutra moja princeza i ja idemo kući i presretna sam...osjećam se kao da me je ovo cijelo iskustvo "ozdravilo" i oslobodilo glupe anksioznosti i panike. Čini mi se da sad mogu sve  :Very Happy: 

Nadam se da sam vam svima ulila bar malo nade i pozitivnih misli...ljubim vas sve  :Love:

----------


## ellica

Cestitke Snovolovka :Smile: 
Drzite se curke :Smile:

----------


## Teica

*Snovolovka,* što kažu liječnici: hoćeš moći dojiti?

Moja malenkost nije smjela zbog lijekova...

Cure, noćas mi je iz podsvijesti "iskočilo" nešto što mi je prije dosta godina 

rekla jedna psihologica.

Rekla je da ispod tuge i straha "leži" ljutnja.

A ta ljutnja je potisnuta jer nije bila dozvoljena emocija u djetinjstvu.

Drugim riječima, kao dijete si smio biti tužan koliko hoćeš, ali ljut/ljuta ne.

Za mene ovo drži vodu jer se ne mogu sjetiti ni jedne jedine situacije kad sam bila 

ljuta.

Monopol na ljutnju imala je mama.

Tužna sam mogla biti, i bila sam, koliko god sam htjela.

Što kažete?

Imate li možda slično iskustvo?

----------


## blackberry

Nisam niti trudna, niti pijem tablete pa se ne osjećam kompetentom pisati na ovoj temi...iako svako toliko dobijem poriv nešto reći...kao i sada 

Sve u svemu...bila sam na putu sličnom vašem...napadaji panike su mi bili svakodnevica, iako tada niti nisam razumjela da su napadaji panike u pitanju. 
Tek kasnije sam sve povezala. 
Jednom prilikom sam popustila nagovoru liječnice posjetila psihijatra, koji mi je nakon smiješnih 10 min razgovora na recept dao tablete...koje bi mi kao trebale pomoći.
Da skratim, u tom trenutku ja sam već bila ovisna o tabletama, ne onima koje sam dobila na recept. I ne samo o tabletama.... I zaista u tom trenutku u kojemu sam dobila priliku tu svoju ovisnost legalizirati, nešto se u meni prelomilo. To je bio trenutak koji me promijenio za ostatak života. Riješila sam se svih ovisnosti, primarno one o tabletama. Bila sam jako mlada, i bilo mi je neshvatljivo da je rješenje mojih problema u kutiji tableta, pogotovo onoj dobivnoj nakon bijednih 10 min razgovora u koje sam kao trebala strpati sve što me do tada u životu pokosilo, a koje sam ionako na svoju ruku konzumirala do tada.
E sad...zašto danas pišem na ovoj temi...
Jer me Teicin post o potiskivanju, primarno ljutnje, potaknuo na to.
Naime, moja priča je tom psihijatru u tom trenutku bila prilično neobična. Nikad nisam bila problematično dijete. Dapače, preodgovorno...odlična učenica i sl. A doma, pravi kaos...rotitelji ovisnici i još ponešto što nije bitno. Ja, dijete koje ni samo ne zna gdje spada, a emocije koje su mi šibale tijelom bile su toliko strašne i ja nisam znala kud bi s njima. Svima su smetale. I meni, i roditeljima. Svima. Bila sam puno poželjnija neemotivna...kad nikom ne stvaram dodatne probleme, jer se i sa svojima jedva nose.
I tu su tablete dobile i ostvarile svoju savršenu funkciju. Učinile su me tupom, koliko je to bilo moguće, naravno. U svakom slučaju bilo je lakše nego bez njih.
Uglavnom, u trenutku kad sam odlučila da sam ipak borac, i da kad sam preživjela sve nedaće koje su me zadesile, neću dozvolit kemiji da manipulira onime što bih ja uistinu trebala proživjeti. To je bio dan kad sam krenula u borbu sa samom sobom. Napadaji panike postali svakodnevicom...sve ono što je bilo potisnuto izlazilo je...burno. nimalo simpatično, nimalo pristojno, nimalo tiho, bez imalo takta. Izlazi i danas. I sretna sam zbog toga.
Emocije su vaše. One nisu teret. Tu su. Radije ih osjećajte, nego gušite.  Oslobodite ih, koliko god vam se činile strašne. To je moj savjet.  Napad panike ne ubija. Ako želite mislim da možete uspostavit kontrolu nad istim...kad ga se prestanete plašiti.
I ne solim vam pamet, ne bi htjela da se tako shvati. Ne pametujem. To je moje iskustvo. Koje nije prošlo. Još uvijek ga živim. Svakodnevno. Meni je spas bio u alternativnim vodama....daleko od bilo kakve kemije. Uz podršku kojoj emocije nisu bile teret...već su kao takve bile dobrodošle.

----------


## Teica

*blackberry,* hvala što si se javila i ispričala svoje iskustvo, svoj način borbe.

Meni su tzv. alternativne vode jako bliske i kad god mogu i za što god mogu

utječem se takvim metodama liječenja.

Moja malenkost sebe smatra borcem, prvenstveno borcem sa životnim nedaćama

koje su se redale u mojem djetinjstvu i ranoj mladosti.

Danas se borim s posljedicama koje je to ostavilo na moju psihu i na moje živce.

Za stvari koje su drugima lake, uložim triput više napora.

Pijem toliko tableta koliko ni sanjati nisam mogla da ću ih trebati.

Ako si čitala postove od ranije, vidjela si da sam bila u bolnici ljetos -

skidali su me s prevelike doze benzodiazepina.

Bože, da mi je netko prije 20 godina rekao da ću biti tu gdje sam, ne da mu

ne bih vjerovala nego bih se zaklela da nema šanse da biokemija mog mozga

kolabira i ovisi o inputu izvana (lijekovima).

Ali sad nisam zabrinuta za sebe - brinem se za svoje dijete: kakva sam joj mama?

Koliko joj štetim takva oštećena?

----------


## blackberry

> *blackberry,* hvala što si se javila i ispričala svoje iskustvo, svoj način borbe.
> 
> Meni su tzv. alternativne vode jako bliske i kad god mogu i za što god mogu
> 
> utječem se takvim metodama liječenja.
> 
> Moja malenkost sebe smatra borcem, prvenstveno borcem sa životnim nedaćama
> 
> koje su se redale u mojem djetinjstvu i ranoj mladosti.
> ...


Neki dan sam slušala Kuljiša na Rubu znanosi...o prvim  traumama u životu. Pa je rekao da je najbolje što za djecu možemo napraviti, da sebe dovedemo u red  :Smile: .

Jesam, pratila sam. Znam da si bila. 
Meni to nije čudno...nekako mi je u biti logično...tijelo se privikava na određenu količinu i treba mu svako toliko malo više da bi bilo tamo gdje se osjeća poznato. Princip je meni isti sa svim drugim ovisnostima.
Ne znam kako vi sebe nazivate...ne želim da moj vokabular nekoga vrijeđa. Ja sam sebe smatrala ovisnicom.
ključan mi je bio taj trenutak sa psihijatrom...i činjenica da se količine povećavaju...a da se ja osjećam samo gore. ko tempirana bomba.
samo...ja jesam htjela eksplodirati. nisam htjela ništa više gutati, ni trpiti, ni biti ikome više dobra.

drugo je pored djece. ja sam se užasno bojala djece...dugooo godina. i tu se još uvijek lomim.

ja sam promatrala svoje roditelje. jedan se borio, jedan nije. 
e sad, ona je tebe odabrala za mamu. snosi i ona nešto odgovornosti  :Smile: .
ovako ja na to gledam...
kod mene i moje mame je došao trenutak kad smo počele rasti, odn.odrastati zajedno. mijenjati se iz temelja i prihvaćati se iznova  :Smile: 
to je lijepo. meni.

uglavnom, ja na tablete gledam na ovinost kao i svaku drugu. neko kaže bolest. ok. svemu je ionako zajednički nazivnik bol.
ja sam živi svjedok, kad sam u takvom okruženju, liječenja ovisnosti (različitih), doslovce na suho. bez ikakove institucionalne pomoći. i uspjelo je. 
al se promijenilo sve...
doslovce sve...sve što se trebalo promijeniti da ja budem zdrava. ono što se nije promijenilo ostalo je sa strane...

----------


## bucka

> brinem se za svoje dijete: kakva sam joj mama?


najbolja na svijetu   :Smile:

----------


## blackberry

i da...kad spominjem alternativu...ne mislim sad tu na određenu terapiju koja je recept za uspjeh.
jer je nema.
mislim da je jedini zadatak svakog od nas pronaći okidač koji nas pokreće. Naprijed.
nekoga će psihijatar, nekoga će psiholog...energetičar, meditacija...hrana... meni je osobno nevažno što će koga pokrenuti.
nekako, jedino mi je bitno da čovjek shvati da je prekidač u njemu samom. 
da će malo toga izvana kliknuti ga. 
moraš sam prokljuviti što je to.

ako te tabete drže u mjestu...i nema napretka...tražiš novo...
to je moj moto.

----------


## blackberry

> najbolja na svijetu


potpisujem.
i meni je moja, kako ti kažeš oštećena, najbolja mama na svijetu.
ne bi je mijenjala ma ni za 100 neoštećenih  :Smile:

----------


## mala panicarka

dobar dan cure moje drage,ja sam se porodila 6.10 u 6.10min.rodila sam zdravog djecaka u 36+0tj 3260gr i 50 cm.Prelijep je i bio je omiljena beba u porodilistu.Uhvatili su me trudovi i u sat vremena sam se brzo spakovala i pravac bolnica skoro sam se u autu porodila,sve je islo expresno.Rodila sam ga prelako za 40min je izletio kao metak.ja sam odmah ustala istusirala se ,mali je dobio sve desetke.Samo da vam kazem da sam presretna i nista mi nije tesko za moj najljepseg sina u 6 dana nisam 10 sati spava(znate da se u bolnici ne moze spavati,hrkanje,plac beba itd.)moja beba je toliko smirena i samo spava i jede a kad se probudi samo cvrci nesto iz kolijevke a on sisa prste a to znaci da je gladan.Zahvalna sam do groba mom psihijatru sto mi je dao AD i sto sam sad kad bebi najvise trebam sretna,smirena i radosna.Ovdje su mi svi dok.rekli da mogu zoloft i normabel slobodno da pijem,mozda se moze desiti da beba malo drhti kad se rodi al to brzo prodje.kad sam krenula na porod zveknula sam normic al stvarno nema mjesta panici samo cekas da se sve zavrsi.eto cure cini mi se da sam imala najveci strah od svih vas na forumu i zeljela sam CR a kad ono,ja se prelako porodila i sretna sam sada sto nije bilo CR.pokretna sam od prvog sata po rodjenju moga ljepotana.Nemojte se bojati,kad se osvrnem unazad vidim da sam bila budaletina i sto sam svoje zdravlje unistavala strahom 24h dnevno.eto mozda nekom pomognem svojim iskustvom al mi je najzalije sto sam se patila tolike mjesece umjesto da sam odmah od 4.-tog mj. pocela piti Zoloft.al dobro,sve se sretno zavrsilo i svima vam zelim ovakav kao moj porod i oporavak.Pitajte ako vas nesto zanima!!!!

----------


## mala panicarka

snovolovka,cestitam od srca da ti je ziva i zdrava curica!!!!

----------


## Teica

*bucka i blackberry,* hvala vam od srca  :Heart: 

Riječi vam se pozlatile!

Moja mama meni nije bila najbolja na svijetu.

Baka je odigrala ulogu mame.

I bila je najbolja na svijetu!

Svu majčinsku toplinu koju sam dobila kao dijete došla je od nje.

Možda je ona sad moj  :Saint:  i čuva me s Neba.

Hvala vam cure, puno hvala, utješile ste me!

----------


## Teica

*mala paničarka,* čestitam od srca!!!  :Heart: 

Jeste sad na adaptiranom mlijeku ili smiješ dojiti?

Jako mi je drago da ti je sad sa Zoloftom dobro!

----------


## mala panicarka

ja dajem bebi mlijeko na flasicu al zato sto nemam mlijeka a ne zbog zolofta,dok.je rekao da smijem slobodno da dojim

----------


## ellica

Mala panicarka cestitke :Smile: 
I mene zanima jel dojis?
Teice ne poznam te ,ali vjerujem da si super mama,svjesna si svega i boris se draga :Yes: 
Blackberry drago mi je da si uspjela bez tableta,ja sam ih u jednom periodu ipak trebala,jer su mi napadi remetili i sve zivotne funkcije.
Bas razmisljam o ovoj ljutnji Teice,ali kod mene nije bilo tako,ja mislim da sam ja bila prezasticeno dijete i stvarni svijet me pokopao :Wink: 
Moja mama,moja baka su nezamjenjive i dan danas,iako su me previse stitile i cuvale od svega( nije ni to dobro).Tatina uloga je bila nekako iz sjene,cini mi se da ne zna odgajati djevojcice.......
Ja sam po prirodi durica,uvijek sam se svadila i danas volim stvari raspraviti na nesrecu mog muza koji nije takav,uvijek sam vjezbala,plesala,isla na masaze,kavice s curkama,ali neke zivotne situacije te jednostavno pokopaju koliko se god borio da ne bude tako.Ja se nisam i nikad se necu pomiriti s tim da moje dijete ima dijabetes i to je moj najveci problem.Zivim s tim,ali jako,jako tesko :Sad: 
Pokusavam ne razmisljati da i ova beba u busi moze to imati.......,
Guram bez lijekova zasad:mrgreen.Danas nam je ravno 16 tjedana :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

mala paničarka ma bravo draga, tako mi je drago da je sve prošlo tako lijepo, brzo i bezpanično čestitam od  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: 

jaaako jako si me razveselila  :Heart:  uživajte!

Teice  :Love: 

blackberry  :Love:  i tebe

----------


## kostadinka24

Mala panicarka pa ti si se porodila.Cestitke od mene a se pitam gdje si sta te nema.Bas sam sretna  da je sve proslo tako lako.Ajde izivaj sa tvoim princom sad.Saljem vam puno polupca.

----------


## mala panicarka

hvala svima na lijepim cestitkama bicu sa vama cure moje do kraja da vas bodrim.Eno moj momak vec 5.-sat spava,moram ga razbuditi da jede.

----------


## Blekonja

> Mala panicarka cestitke
> I mene zanima jel dojis?
> Teice ne poznam te ,ali vjerujem da si super mama,svjesna si svega i boris se draga
> Blackberry drago mi je da si uspjela bez tableta,ja sam ih u jednom periodu ipak trebala,jer su mi napadi remetili i sve zivotne funkcije.
> *Bas razmisljam o ovoj ljutnji Teice,ali kod mene nije bilo tako,ja mislim da sam ja bila prezasticeno dijete i stvarni svijet me pokopao*
> Moja mama,moja baka su nezamjenjive i dan danas,iako su me previse stitile i cuvale od svega( nije ni to dobro).Tatina uloga je bila nekako iz sjene,cini mi se da ne zna odgajati djevojcice.......
> *Ja sam po prirodi durica,uvijek sam se svadila i danas volim stvari raspraviti na nesrecu mog muza koji nije takav,*uvijek sam vjezbala,plesala,isla na masaze,kavice s curkama,ali neke zivotne situacije te jednostavno pokopaju koliko se god borio da ne bude tako.Ja se nisam i nikad se necu pomiriti s tim da moje dijete ima dijabetes i to je moj najveci problem.Zivim s tim,ali jako,jako tesko
> Pokusavam ne razmisljati da i ova beba u busi moze to imati.......,
> Guram bez lijekova zasad:mrgreen.Danas nam je ravno 16 tjedana


ista situacija i kod mene!

----------


## svele

Mala panicarka !! Lijepo iznenadjenje,drago mi je sto je sve tako proslo,  posle toliko stresa malo ,lijepo bambino  :Smile: ).Sve najbolje ti zelim i da ti ova beba donese potpuni oporavak

----------


## Teica

Curke, čim ste vi svjesne da imate horore u glavi - ništa vi od toga nećete napraviti!

To su tipične neurotske misli - jesu malo šašave ali naglasak je na tome da ste ih *svjesne*.

Kad je čovjek u psihozi, stvar je totalno drugačija - on stvarnost vidi drugačijom nego što

ona zaista jest (čuje glasove, vidi nešto ili nekog čega nema, "siguran" je da ga netko prati itd.).

*kostadinka,* jučer sam razgovarala s prijateljicom koja je bila na Elicei - nikakve nuspojave nije

imala.

Jesi možda u međuvremenu odlučila da je počneš piti  :Smile:  ?

----------


## lavko

A sto ja pricam, ista sam. Mene je svaki dan strah neke katastrofe, da mi curi plodna voda, da cu iskrvarit, da necu osjetit bebu...a kad vidim neki plik ili ranicu na sebi, isla bih ravno dojtoru.
E bas zato nam trebaju lijekovi, da ne tripujemo toliko. Da normalno prihvacamo zivotne pojave a ne ovako u strahu svaki dan.

----------


## Teica

> E bas zato nam trebaju lijekovi, da ne trpimo toliko. Da normalno prihvacamo zivotne pojave a ne ovako u strahu svaki dan.


Potpis ko kuća  :Smile:  !

----------


## kostadinka24

Jeste teica pocela sam od juce zasad sve je kako da kazem dobro poocinjem sa mininalne doze.A dali elicea je pomigla tvoja priljateljica znas da pre trudnoca bila sam na seroxat ali ovaj nov psihijatar odlucio je da pijem elixea.

----------


## trazilica mira

Lavko sta ti pijes?

----------


## dita

Evo da vam konačno napišem da sam rodila :Smile:  bebica je super, apgar bio 10, izdržala je jako dug porod uz odličan puls, nikakvog apstinencijskog sindroma. 
Dojim, rekli su mi da smijem i super napreduje. Presretna sam da je sve super ispalo i nadam se da ce tako ostati. Mislila sam da se nikad neću odlučiti na dijete zbog tableta a danas imam svoje zlato  :Smile:

----------


## Teica

*Dita,* čestitam  :Klap:  !

 :Heart:

----------


## svele

Dita bravo. Ziva i zdrava bila

----------


## kostadinka24

Cestitam Dita da je zdrava i ziva.
Curke recite mi kako ja da zivim vise ne mogu ovako polako kao da umirem strah me je za moj sin kako cu ja ovakva kakva jesam sad da ga odgajam ne izlazim iz kuce nervozna sam agresivna i samo se svadjam sa mm.kad cu da pocinje da deluju ove elicea i dali cu uopste da mi bude bolje od njih i zasto nijeo psihojatar dao seroxat moja prethodna terapija a bilo mi je bolje od njega.Molim netko neka mi pise treba mi savet neko da mi nesto kaze sta da ja radim.

----------


## Teica

Ma počet će ti djelovati Elicea!

Znaš da treba malo vremena da antidepresiv prodjeluje.

----------


## lavko

> Lavko sta ti pijes?


Poslat cu ti poruku.




> Cestitam Dita da je zdrava i ziva.
> Curke recite mi kako ja da zivim vise ne mogu ovako polako kao da umirem strah me je za moj sin kako cu ja ovakva kakva jesam sad da ga odgajam ne izlazim iz kuce nervozna sam agresivna i samo se svadjam sa mm.kad cu da pocinje da deluju ove elicea i dali cu uopste da mi bude bolje od njih i zasto nijeo psihojatar dao seroxat moja prethodna terapija a bilo mi je bolje od njega.Molim netko neka mi pise treba mi savet neko da mi nesto kaze sta da ja radim.


Kako je Teica rekla, moras malo pricekati, tabletama treba jedno vrijeme. Ako vidis da ne djeluju, natrag doktoru i trazi Seroxat, reci da ti je na njemu super i da moras funkcionirati radi bebe.
Do tad se smirivaj s Xanaxom ili sto vec imas, popij kad ti dodje tesko i nazovi nekog s kim mozes popricati, ako mozes muza nazvati ili mamu, cisto da te smiri u tom trenutku. Ili radi nesto, neku mehanicku radnju, samo da ti mozak uposli. :Love:

----------


## trazilica mira

Dita cestitam. Jooj bas mi je drago..valjda cu i ja uspijet se ubrzo odluciti

----------


## trazilica mira

Dita cestitam. Jooj bas mi je drago..valjda cu i ja uspijet se ubrzo odluciti na trudnocu..a tako me strah

----------


## svele

Djelovace kostdinka za dvije sedmice prvi rezultati,petnaest dana do mjesec pun ucinak. Izdrzat ces ti ,jos malo i djeluje. Imas li mucninu od njih

----------


## kostadinka24

Ma imam malo mucnine ali pritisak mi pada 90 /50 i strah me je da ne se onesvestim i sad mi je strah da povecam doza pila sam cetvrtinka sad treba pola tableta a meni je strah

----------


## svele

Meni je takav pritisak stalno bio prije trudnoce,to je od ksanaksa ne od elicee. Kupi supicu u kesici,ona dobro pomaze,probaj

----------


## lavko

Mozda nije od Elicee, mozda jos hormoni nekako utjecu..I kava pomaze. 
Neces se srusit, osjetit ces ako ti bude lose. Nemoj molim te misliti na najgore. Takva sam ja. To je jos dodatno opterecenje.

----------


## allie.rock

Kostadinka,ja sam bila prije t.na elicei od 20mg
Meni je super odgovarala!!

----------


## kostadinka24

Allie draga kako ste ti i beba?koliko vremena je trebalo za da djelova elicea ja sam sad na 10 mg i pijem je vec 10 dana ali ipak mi nije dobro haos u glavi mi je.

----------


## trazilica mira

> Allie draga kako ste ti i beba?koliko vremena je trebalo za da djelova elicea ja sam sad na 10 mg i pijem je vec 10 dana ali ipak mi nije dobro haos u glavi mi je.


Zasto se ne vratis na seroxat?

----------


## kostadinka24

Ma rekla sam psihijatru da mi je bilo super od seroxat ali on je rekao da su elicea bolji.Utorak sam na kontroli pa videcemo sta ce reci.

----------


## svele

Ej kostadinka,kako ste ti i bebica? Nemoj se sjekirat za tablete,oni gledaju da daju najnovije,sa najmanje nus pojava. Jos malo i djelovat ce draga,najteze si prosla

----------


## trazilica mira

Ja sam uz ove napadaje dobila proljeve koji su mi trajali oko mjesec dana.
Sad cemo vidjet dalje. Analiza stolice je ok. Sumnja se na IBS..To isto
naravno dolazi od psihe. Znaci sad nema anksioznosti, ali su proljevi tu.
ma divno...pala sam 10 kg a uz to i radim i to dosta..mislim da mi je to od stresa na poslu. A za bebu cu se valjda odlucit. Dita kako si ti??  Ti si na zoloftu bila od 22.tjedna jelda, a normabeli i to?? Pozz cure

----------


## trazilica mira

Ja sam uz ove napadaje dobila proljeve koji su mi trajali oko mjesec dana.
Sad cemo vidjet dalje. Analiza stolice je ok. Sumnja se na IBS..To isto
naravno dolazi od psihe. Znaci sad nema anksioznosti, ali su proljevi tu.
ma divno...pala sam 10 kg a uz to i radim i to dosta..mislim da mi je to od stresa na poslu. A za bebu cu se valjda odlucit. Dita kako si ti??  Ti si na zoloftu bila od 22.tjedna jelda, a normabeli i to?? Pozz cure

----------


## kostadinka24

Svele kako ste vi?moj sin je super ali njegova mama uzas.Neznam strah me je od ovi novi ad kad popijem ih mislim na euzne stvari sama sam sa moj sin po cjeli dan ibojim se zbog nega sta ako se onesvestim dok ga drzim i tako dalje da ne zamaram vas vise

----------


## Teica

*kostadinka*  :Love:  !

Bit će dobro!

Javi kako i što je bilo kod psihijatra!

----------


## Teica

*tražilica mira,* moja malenkost isto ima sindrom iritabilnog kolona (potvrđeno kolonoskopijom).

Doktor je bio stvarno zlatan i odmah je rekao: "Mozak i crijeva su usko povezani. To je kod Vas

prvenstveno psihički problem."

----------


## trazilica mira

Sta i ti?? Pa to je ludilo znam imat proljev po 5 puta. Neki put nis.. 
i onda mislim tumor i sta ja znam..znaci nije opasno?
Sta pijes za to?

----------


## lavko

Meni kad zivci prorade, ja sam po pet puta na wc. Tako da...put do mozga vodi kroz guzicu. Ili obrnuto.

----------


## lavko

> Svele kako ste vi?moj sin je super ali njegova mama uzas.Neznam strah me je od ovi novi ad kad popijem ih mislim na euzne stvari sama sam sa moj sin po cjeli dan ibojim se zbog nega sta ako se onesvestim dok ga drzim i tako dalje da ne zamaram vas vise


A jel mozes ti otici kod nekoga malo na razgovor, da te ohrabri, da ti savjet? Puno bi ti pomoglo.

----------


## svele

Malena dobro,samo tesko zaspi,ja guram nekako. Jos malo moram na posao nazad,kad na to pomislim slosi mi se. Al pomoc imam to mi je spas,i ovako je padanje s nogu,al bar imas s kim popricat. Najgore mi sto moram prekinut porodiljno,znala sam da cu morat,al sam mislila da taj dan nikad doc nece.

----------


## trazilica mira

Lavko nisi mi rekla sta ti pijes? Koji si ti mjesec?

----------


## trazilica mira

Cure prosle su mi 3 menge...ja bi u akciju...sta da radim..tako bi htjela
a tako me strah..kako cu bez zolofta..joooj...i onda mislim nedaj boze da mi djete bude bolesno..sve crnjaci

----------


## svele

Vidi tako sam i ja mislila,al ako cekas moze ti proc vrijeme za trudnocu,a tablete cemo izgleda zadugo pit. Na kraju krajeva sve smo mi dobile zdravu  djecu. Samo idi na sve kontrolee ,popricaj s dr  i drzim ti palceve

----------


## Teica

> Sta i ti?? Pa to je ludilo znam imat proljev po 5 puta. Neki put nis.. 
> i onda mislim tumor i sta ja znam..znaci nije opasno?
> Sta pijes za to?


Sad ne pijem ništa za to, pila sam jedan lijek kad su mi to otkrili ali se više ne sjećam kako se zove.

Nije opasno (koliko ja znam) samo je neugodno.

Probiotici mogu pomoći.

Ali ne jogurti s probioticima i sl.što se nalazi na policama dućana, nego probiotici u

terapijskim dozama (VIP-ov Probiotic Premium, Acidosalus i sl.).

----------


## trazilica mira

Danas sam pocela smanjivat zoloft na pola..pa cemo vidjet.
nasla sam neke statistike gdje uzimanje zolofta moze dovesti do retardacije..
ja sam zgrozena...puna sam straha..kad bih bar mogla taj strah pobijedit

----------


## kostadinka24

Allie poslala sam ti lp kad je procitas molimte pisi mi

----------


## trazilica mira

Gdje ste cure? Kako ste?

----------


## svele

Sa dobrim i losim periodima ja. Cudim se da nema nikog
Kostadinka jesi bolje

----------


## kostadinka24

I ja sam se zacudila da vise nema niko a ja svaki dan se uklucujem.Svele hvala Bogu mnogo sam bolje sad pocela da izlazim iz kuce da setam sa moj sin ali na kratke staze jos zna da me uhvati panika ali sam daleko bolje od ono sta sam bila prije mjesec dana.Za 5 dana idem na kontrolu da vidim sta je kako je ali sam presretna sta sam se smenilai pocela uzivati sa moje bebe.Kako ste ti i tvoja curka?
Teica allie isto nema????????

----------


## svele

Bravo kostadinka. Htjela sam te pitat u kiko uvece tvoja beba zaspe,miim onno na 5,6 sati da spava odjednom?

----------


## svele

Ma dobro,samo sam cesto ljuts valjda od hormona pa se svaddjam. A xanax pijem

----------


## trazilica mira

Jel imate kad problema sa derealizacijom?

----------


## Teica

*tražilica mira,* derealizacija je meni bila vezana uz panične napadaje.

*kostadinka,* hvala Bogu da si puno bolje!!!

Jako mi je drago  :Love:  !

----------


## trazilica mira

Jos da sezona prode pa krecem u akciju. Mislim da ni necu prekidat terpaiju.
Moram mislit pozitivno inace necu nikad zatrudnit. Mislim da od 1 zolofta
nebi trebalo biti nekih posljedica..

----------


## ellica

Hej Zagrebcanke ima neka preporuku za privatnog psihijatra?Ja sam prezivjela trudnocu bez ad sa par normabela,dojim,beba ce u subotu 4 mjeseca i ponovno me sve vise capavaju anksioznost i panika....Jos se borim bez lijekova,ali jisam sigurna koliko dugo cu moci.Situaciju mi nimalo ne olaksava sinkov dijabetes(zavrsio je na inzulinu dok sam ja mirovala u trudnoci.)Ljubim Vas sve,povremeno skicnem,ali nemam vremena citati puno.....

----------


## lavko

Ja sam išla kod dr. Tihane Jendričko, ona inače radi u kbc Dubrava ali i privatno. Ima cjelovit pristup, ne brije na samo npr. analizu. Pomogla mi je kod mog okp-a.

----------


## Teica

Mogu ti preporučiti mog psihijatra: dr.Dubravko Kužina.

Jako, jako puno mi je pomogao!

Njegov kontakt: 098/639-825.

Radi u Poliklinici pet plus na Zvijezdi.

----------


## ellica

Narucila sam se dr.Kuzini sutra u 18.00.Tnx cure.Teica ne upitah cijenu,koliko je sat?Nadam se samo da cu nastaviti dojiti.....

----------


## svele

Cure gdje ste? Kako podnosite  ovu. vrućinu

----------


## ILEANA1

> Nisi sama  !


 :Love:

----------


## ellica

Teica drzi se i ti.Zao mi je sto kroz sve to prolazis.

----------


## Sani1612

Teice, drzi se. Jako mi je zao sto je situacija takva.

----------


## ILEANA1

Evo dobila drugo mišljenje.

Ova psihijatrica je rekla da imam dvoje solucije ostat na ad i onda ga postepeno skidat kad zatrudnim ili skinut pa onda,,, uglavnom prva tri mjeseca da se ne smije ništa piti.
Predložila mi je kod nje psihoterapiju dok se moj vrati s godišnjeg i predložila mi je grupe i prihvatla sam tako da krećem drugi tj.
Danas baš nisam dobro i dođe mi da odustanem od svega. Ne znam ni sama.
Još sam se danas naslušala svega na treningu od malog od mame koja radi u dječjoj bolnici da me tako stišće oko srca da je to užas

----------


## ellica

A u tom slucaju bi pila sto?Helex?
Moja je tvrdila da prozac moze u trudnoci.
Zato me nakon 6mj.seroxata prebacila na prozac jer sam rekla da planiram trudnocu.
Ti najbolje poznajes svoje stanje,ako razmisljas sto ako me uhvati....uhvatit ce te....to je zacarani krug.Znas i sama sigurno.
A od ovih prica bjezi,moj stariji boluje od dijabetesa i ja obolim kad idem na kontrolu s njim,a kad je bio ljetos u bolnici da ne pricam.Bas zbog prica  :Sad: .

----------


## ILEANA1

Ne helex samo apaurin ili normabel.
A klonim se bez brige isključila sam se koliko sam mogla i pokušala pobjeć al nisam uspjela

----------


## svele

Ima li koga vise ovdje?

----------


## lamy

Drage moje, da li ima ijedna da je pila Misar na pocetku trudnoce? Upravo su mi drage tete sa foruma rekle da sam malo vise trudna (5.tt) a ja mislila 3. Onda me uhvatio napad panike zbog Misara. Pijem 0, 5 ujutro i toliko navecer. Mislim da sam nekoliko puta popila i 3.u toku dana. Dr.opste prakse mi je iskljucila odmah misar i dala apaurin(normabel) ali probala sam i skoro umrla od napada anksioznosti koji je trajao CITAV DAN. Nastavila sam uzimati 1 misar ujutro i pola navecer do sutra kad idem kod svoje psih.da vidim za terapiju. Napadi straha su nevjerovatno veliki :Sad: ((

----------


## nanimira

dio toga je i odvikavanje.znaš  i sama da alprazolam ima visoku stopu stvaranja ovisnosti baš zato što ima kratko djelovanje...zato sam ti i napisala,polako i postepeno, nikako ne odmah i odjednom..nuspojave mogu biti prilično teške ako to napraviš... psih.će ti najbolje objasniti,mada koliko sam informirana, najopasnije za dijete je zapravo u zadnjem tromjesečju jer se mogu i kod djeteta po porodu javiti simptomi sustezanja...a do tad imaš dosta vremena...i ne brini previše, da su to toliko opasni lijekovi nikad se ne bi davali nikom.  :Smile: 

Sretno!

----------


## lamy

ISKLJUCILA MI JE SKROZ MISAR- moj neuropsih.i rekla da mogu piti 2-3 apaurina u toku dana. Ja vec imam strahove i vrijeme mi je popiti misar, sad ne smijem, placem, a strahovi i filmovi mi se samo vrte po glavi :Sad: ((

----------


## Sybila

Dobro, jel ideš igdje na psihoterapiju? Kod skidanja psihofarmaka, to bi bilo potrebno. 
I odmah ću ti reći - strah nije tu zato što su krenuli napadaji panike, strah je tu od očekivanja straha i od sustezanja.

----------


## Peterlin

> ISKLJUCILA MI JE SKROZ MISAR- moj neuropsih.i rekla da mogu piti 2-3 apaurina u toku dana. Ja vec imam strahove i vrijeme mi je popiti misar, sad ne smijem, placem, a strahovi i filmovi mi se samo vrte po glavi((


Nemoj misliti na strahove jer ih time pojačavaš i sama sebi bildaš paniku. Traži u svemu DOBRE stvari. Ako ne uzimaš lijekove koje ne smiješ, činiš dobro svom nerođenom djetetu. Za dobro svog djeteta ti ćeš otrpjeti neugodu. A tvoje nerođenodijete čini dobro i tebi jer te uči kako nadvladati potrebu za lijekom i pronaći zdraviju alternativu. Ponavljaj si "ja to mogu" i svak put kad posumnjaš u to, podsjetisama sebe "znam i mogu bolje" i svjesno se trudi panične misli zamijeniti optimizmom. Ovo dijete je željeno i dobrodošlo, pa ćeš u tome i uspjeti. 

Ako se ne možeš na brzinu sjetiti nečeg lijepog, NAPIŠI si popis lijepih stvari na koje se samo trebaš sjetiti. Kao iz filma Moje pjesme, moji snovi, kad pjevaju o svojim najmiijim stvarima da se riješe straha od oluje. 

Ti to možeš, atvoje je dijete vrijedno toga. Sretno! Ne daj da te vlastiti demoni plaše. Tvoje dijete ti pomaže u borbi protiv njih.

----------


## lamy

Meni od anksioznosti skace tlak, tahikardiju i svi strahovi od trudnoce su se vratili :Sad: ((

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni od anksioznosti skace tlak, tahikardiju i svi strahovi od trudnoce su se vratili((


Tu pomaže joga i disanje za opuštanje. Nemoj očekivati da će se nešto loše dogoditi. Prizivaj mir, zdravlje i pozitivu, a ne visoki tlak...

----------


## nanimira

prenaglo te skinula, garant... gle, 2.3 dana je gadno, nakon toga je lakše...popi slobodno normabel ako je tako rekla, i radi sve ovo što ti Peterlin piše...također, ako imaš ikakvu mogućnost ići na psihoterapiju, samo hrabro naprijed.

možeš li s nekim razgovarati doma?prijateljima, rodbinom?

----------


## Optimist

I moje misljenje je da je to prenaglo skidanje. Potrazi i drugo misljenje. Sretno!

----------


## nanimira

a jesi li ti ili netko od stručnog osoblja razmišljali o hosptalizaciji dok ne prođe ovo najteže razdoblje? Vidim to kao dobru prigodu i da se postepeno skineš s lijekova ali i da imaš konstantnu stručnu pomoć u tome kroz psihoterapiju,radionice i sl.

----------


## Peterlin

> a jesi li ti ili netko od stručnog osoblja razmišljali o hosptalizaciji dok ne prođe ovo najteže razdoblje? Vidim to kao dobru prigodu i da se postepeno skineš s lijekova ali i da imaš konstantnu stručnu pomoć u tome kroz psihoterapiju,radionice i sl.


Ovo je dobra ideja!

----------


## lamy

Ma kakva bolnica kod nas :Smile: ))Tamo bi im ja morala govoriti sta ce i kako ce :Smile: ))Nedaj Boze kod njih zavrsiti :Sad: (( Danas aBd mi se nekako poslozili svi dr.: kardiolog, neuropsihijatar i ginekolog tako da aBd vidjet cemo sve.

----------


## nanimira

Ajde sretno pa nam javi kako je prošlo  :Smile: 

Znam da bolnica većini nije najdraže rješenje, ali je za neke optimalno. ima cura koje su to prošle pa se možda jave, ako vide ovaj topic. Ne treba oklijevati, učini ono što je najbolje za tebe i dijete.

Sretno!

----------


## lamy

Hvala :Smile: ))

----------


## ellica

Lamy a jesi ti prije trudnoce razgovarala s nekim(psihicem) sto s lijekovima u slucaju trudnoce?
Meni anksioznost dize tlak.U trudnoci mi je kardio digao dozu.
Sretno dalje.

----------


## svele

> Drage moje, da li ima ijedna da je pila Misar na pocetku trudnoce? Upravo su mi drage tete sa foruma rekle da sam malo vise trudna (5.tt) a ja mislila 3. Onda me uhvatio napad panike zbog Misara. Pijem 0, 5 ujutro i toliko navecer. Mislim da sam nekoliko puta popila i 3.u toku dana. Dr.opste prakse mi je iskljucila odmah misar i dala apaurin(normabel) ali probala sam i skoro umrla od napada anksioznosti koji je trajao CITAV DAN. Nastavila sam uzimati 1 misar ujutro i pola navecer do sutra kad idem kod svoje psih.da vidim za terapiju. Napadi straha su nevjerovatno veliki((


Jesam ja prvih mjesec i po otprilike. Oko 3×0,25 na početku na kraju jedan i sama prestala

----------


## svele

Ima li vise ikog ovdje?

----------


## svele

Ima li vise ikog ovdje?

----------


## marla-s

> Ima li vise ikog ovdje?


Ima  :Smile: 

Prozac i Normabel, pp. Prije sam uzimala Rivotril, ali u trudnoci nije pozeljan, tj. zamijenilo mi ga za Normabel.

Inace, dg: anksiozno-depresivni s panicnim napadima. Potonji se pojavio nekidan nakon duugo vremena i to zbog hiperstimulacije (hospitalizirana) i pojave e.coli.

Moram obnoviti znanje o autogenom treningu...

----------


## Zbunjena133

Bok cure, nova sam.
Moj problem najveći je što sam friska na Cipralexu i to se dogodilo ljetos, a planirali smo (prvu) trudnoću... Moja DG.anks-depr.poremecaj. Još sam u navikavanja na AD.
Pročitala sam vaše postove , vidim da svašta pijete mene zanima dakle, nijedna od vas nije dojila koja je pila AD? Od ranije imam iskustva sa Seroxatom za koji su mi uvijek svi rekli - ne u trudnoći.
Ne bojim se čak ni da će dijete imati neke malformacije pri rođenju nego se bojim da kasnije ne razvije , zbog mojih AD, depresiju ili slično.

----------


## ellica

Nisam shvatila jesi trudna ili planiras?
Seroxat ne ide u trudnoci.
Ja osobno ne bih dojila na ad,iako su neki kompatibilni s dojenjem.Kao i sa trudnocom.
Ali to sam ja.I taj dio sam slozila u glavi jos prije poroda.

----------


## Teica

Ayan, jako mi je loše  :Sad:  - molim te kontakt od tvoje privatne psihijatrice

----------


## marla-s

> Bok cure, nova sam.
> Moj problem najveći je što sam friska na Cipralexu i to se dogodilo ljetos, a planirali smo (prvu) trudnoću... Moja DG.anks-depr.poremecaj. Još sam u navikavanja na AD.
> Pročitala sam vaše postove , vidim da svašta pijete mene zanima dakle, nijedna od vas nije dojila koja je pila AD? Od ranije imam iskustva sa Seroxatom za koji su mi uvijek svi rekli - ne u trudnoći.
> Ne bojim se čak ni da će dijete imati neke malformacije pri rođenju nego se bojim da kasnije ne razvije , zbog mojih AD, depresiju ili slično.


Jos sa strepnjom krizam tjedne do poroda tako da ne planiram mnogo unaprijed... No, nisam ni pomislila da necu moci dojiti. Na Portalu sam (ssri) i sumnjam da cu moci bez njega, ali sad sam bas zatecena vezano za tvoj upit o dojenju. Necu nista gatati, prvo cu se informirati i vidjeti sto i kako. Kad bi barem bila dovoljno stabilno da makar pola godine uspijem bez terapije. Nezamislivo mi je da ne dojim, no ako tako bude moralo biti za dobrobit bebe i mene, onda cu se morat pomirit s tim...

Nedavno sam se pokusala skinuti s Portala i izdrzala sam 3 tjedna (taman koliko je lijek jos u tragovima kolao organizmom). A onda je doslo do eskalacije i shvatila sam da je to stanje daleko pogubnije od tableta...

----------


## Smajlich

Ima li još nekoga na ovoj temi? Dvije sam godine bila na AD-u (Citram) i Helexu i uspješno se skinula, sve pet. To je bilo u svibnju 2018. Početkom listopada završila na laparoskopiji i vratili su mi se strahovi, tjeskoba i svi popratni simptomi. U to vrime počeli su i neki obiteljski problemi pa sam baš bila ( i još sam) pod užasnim stresom. Negdje u to vrijeme, krajem studenog, otkrijem da sam trudna s trećim djetetom. Psihoterapeut inzistira na AD-u, ali odbijam. Koliko god mi bilo užasno, još mi je gore mislit oćew li se dite rodit bolesno zbog mojih tableta. Uzela sam u 3. mj trudnoće 0,25mg Helexa kad je postalo neizdrživo, uzimam i sada svaki drugi ili treći dan jer ne mogu spavati, vratili su se i svi fizički simptomi napadaja panike i ne znam šta ću. Psihijatar je i dalje mišljenja da je bolje da sam na AD-u, da sad nije toliki rizik i da je svakako veći ako sam pod stresom. A mene mori i ovaj Helex od 0,25, a kamoli AD. Ima li vas još...kako ste, kako izdržavate...?

----------


## Lili75

*smajlich* drži se !  :Kiss:

----------


## Smajlich

Trudim se...hvala ❤️

----------


## Marla5

Pozdrav svima, pogotovo onima koje su trudne, a moraju uzimati psihofarmake.

Moja prica je jako duga I pocinje kad me neurolog prije vise od 20 godina stavio na antidepresiv I benzodiazepam zbog glavovolje. Nakon toga se nikad vise nisam uspjela skinuti I kad bi prestala uzimati to osjecala bi se nepodnosljivo. Prije 5 godina sam otkrila americki forum znakovitog imena surviving antidepressants koji mi je otkrio razloge svega sto sam pola zivota trpila: psihofarmaci izazivaju prave fizicke promjene na mozgu I na receptorima I kad se jednom pocne s njima postanu sastavni dio funkcioniranja mozga.

Oni savjetuju 10 % smanjivanja svakih 30 dana kako bi se u tom razdoblju mozak mogao poceti obnavljati, posebno nakon visemjesecnog uzimanja. Uz pomoc toga u posljednjih 5 godina uspjela sam znatno smanjiti lijekove. 

Ali sam dosla i do 42. godine i shvatila da ih ne mogu smanjiti dovoljno brzo da bi pokusala imati dijete sto je oduvijek i bio glavni motiv za skidanje.

Mislila sam da vise ni ne mogu zatrudnijeti, ali sad sam se nasla u 7 tt s 0.5 mg Xanaxa (smanjeno s 2 mg 2013.) i 2.85 mg Elicee (smanjeno s 10 mg). I dalje smanjujem i probat cu ubrzati koliko god budem mogla.

Danas je bio prvi pregled i osim malog mioma koji doktora ne zabrinjava sve je u redu, srce kuca... A ja se ne mogu veseliti od brige.

Kad sam zadnji put samo ubrzala smanjivanje, dobila sam strasne simptome (nekoliko mjeseci sam bila na bolovanju i skoro da nisam mogla ni do ducana). Kad smanjujem brzinom koja odgovara mom mozgu, osjecam se dobro samo sto je to strasno app to nakon toliko godina uzimanja i neuspjesnih pokusaja.

Puno mi znace iskustva podijeljena ovdje. Lakse je kad smo zajedno i kad mozemo s nekim podijeliti sto nas muci.

Ako nekog zanima i/ili ima pogorsane simptome nakon prestanka uzimanja psihofarmaka, a znate engleski pigledajte www.survivingantidepressants.org

----------


## Rainbow19

Pozdrav svim clanicama! Evo nakon nekoliko godina cekanja, saznajem iznenadno da trudna sam 6 tjedana, medjutim na terapiji sam Duloxetinom i Seroxatom (antidepresivi). Uz sve, imam hashimoto radi kojeg je prepisan Letrox 25, a tu su i problemi sa srcem u vidu perikardijalnog izljeva i aortne regurgitacije te deficit faktora XIII zgrusavanja krvi. Bila sam odmah nakon pozitivnog testa kod svog ginekologa koji je potvrdio trudnocu, ali je rekao da nista dalje ne moze prije 8. tjedna te da za pocetak obavim kontrolu kod psihijatra. Ono sto me zanima jesu iskustva mama i zena u vidu terapije antidepresivima i trudnoce. Nisam procitala nista dobroga, a bez terapije nazalost ne ide. Provela sam doslovno zadnjih tjedan dana spavajuci, nocne more su nenormalne te doslovno ne funkcioniram. Kao da se sve zivo poremetilo.  :Sad:  


Unaprijed hvala!

----------

